
My 90's TV - anatoly
http://www.my90stv.com/
======
dghughes
I got a kick out of one channel where the guy said in 1991 "The rise of
political correctness on college campuses".

Oh my! The more things change the more they stay the same.

~~~
unfamiliar
I laughed at the recent South Park episode where some old guys are talking
about the new wave of political correctness: "Yup... the last time this
happened it lasted about 6 years"

------
obituary_latte
I need scrambled HBO late night to feel it's real.

I used to be able to slam the top of the cable box sometimes to unscramble the
feed. Talking about a proper cable box with a dial. 1-60. This might be why
punching equipment is now my first line of recourse when dealing with
technical issues.

Anyway, a box I can thunder slam would be a nice addition. If not, that's
cool.

~~~
bitwize
I used to have a 90s TV with a bad color chip. To prevent my game of Sonic the
Hedgehog from going completely puke brown in hue I had to whack the side of
the TV. (Sonic wasn't weird then... another nostalgic memory.)

Of course, much like cartridge blowjobs, hitting the TV may have been based
more on superstition than reality.

~~~
tempestn
We had an old cabinet TV that required a good smack in just the right spot on
the left side to prevent most of the picture being green. As I recall the
green-ness varied in saturation from the left to the right for some reason.

Over time the required smack became more and more forceful, and the smack
target became smaller. Fortunately it kept working until the time came for a
new TV though. Afterward I kind of missed that. (Sort of like I now miss the
great triumph of getting my parents' old lawn mower to start.)

------
zappo2938
There is one obvious mistake. The 90's didn't officially begin until September
24, 1991 when Nirvana dropped Nevermind. Anything before that is still 80's.

~~~
brandonmenc
I'd argue that the new era was ushered in by the controversy-engulfed March
1989 release of Madonna's "Like A Prayer."

~~~
dsmithatx
For me the 90s began November 1989 watching the Berlin wall fall on TV.

------
disillusioned
YouTube Time Machine has been doing this for awhile, and they do a _great_ job
at it:

[http://yttm.tv](http://yttm.tv)

~~~
Alex3917
Also [http://neave.tv/](http://neave.tv/)

Words can't even describe...

~~~
samtp
[http://vj.tv/wallflower/](http://vj.tv/wallflower/)

VJTV Wallflower also used to a good one to put on in the background on unused
monitors in hip restaruants/lounges/offices/cafes. It makes a seamless
playback experience and smooths the transition between videos.

Seems to be down now, but they use a Vimeo playlist for their videos here:

[http://vimeo.com/groups/wallflower](http://vimeo.com/groups/wallflower)

~~~
vandermik
There is also AWSMTV [http://awsmtv.com/](http://awsmtv.com/)

24/7 non-stop music television

------
chrissnell
This is amazing. I'm watching a newscast covering the 1993 World Trade Center
bombing. They have someone on there speculating about how they could evacuate
people off the roof with baskets and helicopters. It's so eerie, watching this
now.

Before that, there was a newscast talking about teen obesity in the US--only
15% of teens were overweight.

And the clothes...pleated khaki chinos, jean shirts, paisley ties. LOL.

------
equil
Neat. Came across this ad from AT&T about connectivity.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kfIFDX9kE4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kfIFDX9kE4)

~~~
simoncion
Yep. Something like ~20mbit symmetric fiber service was _supposed_ to be
rolled out by the incumbent telcos _nationwide_ back in the 1990's. _Super_
glad to see that they kept to their promises.

~~~
pyvpx
they kept the tax breaks!

~~~
simoncion
And lost the money in _really_ bad foreign investments!

------
tlrobinson
Nice.

BTW, if the creator is listening, if you add "pointer-events: none;" to all
the elements above the YouTube player we'll be able to close the ads.

------
hockley
Really captured the experience of 90s TV. No fast forward. Instead, you have
to change the channel every 10-30 seconds until you found something that held
your attention. There was an anxious boredom that permeated the 90s.

------
SQL2219
The Computer Chronicles from 1984

[http://www.my80stv.com/#cmhtRHw_Bv0](http://www.my80stv.com/#cmhtRHw_Bv0)

------
asenna
For some reason I always knew something like this was coming. All that content
form the 90's must be stored somewhere out there and one of us would recreate
the channels in a way that we could relive it.

I really wish this gets to something real and that I might be able to show my
kids in the future the cartoons that I grew up on.

Great work on this project!

~~~
trentlott
You'd probably enjoy Nick Reboot or Toonami Aftermath, which are both
community-generated channels that show that old content.

T.A. has a regular schedule, and have even managed to dig up old commercials
and promos for the channel. It's pretty magical.

------
tlrobinson
I'd love something like this but for the internet. Wayback Machine is cool,
but pretty slow, and modern browsers tend to render things a bit differently.

Someone should be able to compile a 1990s web browser with Emscripten, right?

~~~
Mithrandir
It's not public yet, but yes:
[http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/4546](http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/4546)

------
WaxProlix
It was a bizarre era. Almost reminiscent of Rick and Morty's Inter-Dimensional
TV bits.

~~~
seivan
Haha, yeah I got glimpses of Man vs Car!

------
samurailink3
This is quite a blast from the past, Green PCs:
[http://www.my90stv.com/#7Hm7gi5pGeM](http://www.my90stv.com/#7Hm7gi5pGeM)

Apple's representative talking about packaging was particularly interesting.

~~~
phodo
"Don't copy that floppy!"

------
DavidAdams
Ran across a young Conan O'Brien appearing on young Jon Stewart's MTV talk
show.

------
cgriswald
Wow. Check out my80stv.com Specials. It has KCSM's Computer Chronicles. Lots
of old school tech is demonstrated, current events are discussed, people
wrongly predict the future... It's amazing.

------
shadeless
Oh wow, I caught news report on Y2K bug:
[http://www.my90stv.com/#1xWNm_w8uVg](http://www.my90stv.com/#1xWNm_w8uVg)

~~~
markbao
Check out this special on 'desktop presentation graphics' from 1989 (on sister
site My 80's TV):
[http://www.my80stv.com/#ysJZn3wqsAw](http://www.my80stv.com/#ysJZn3wqsAw)

There's a demo of MacroMind (now Macromedia/Adobe) Director in there that's
pretty 80s.

------
BorisMelnik
brilliant! one small criticism - 60, maybe 99 channels MAX!

yes I am sure some folks had more, but double digits were the standard. and
yes I'm a 90's teenager, 80s child.

------
pnewman3
All that's missing is Butthead commenting on all this.

------
bobajeff
Everything loads for me except the (I assume) videos and I get a special
message:

"WARNING: This site only works on desktop browsers currently :|"

Does this use Flash or something?

------
dayaz36
This was on Product Hunt like a year ago! :D

------
meandmybadself
My contribution: [http://betamaxmas.com](http://betamaxmas.com)

~~~
pdxandi
Wow, well done. That really took me back.

------
barbs
This is great, though I'd love to see something localized for Australia (and
other countries)

~~~
TickleMeHellNo
Psh, it's already localized...

..to southern ohio. I miss my missouri commercials.

------
joe5150
Very cute project. It makes me wish that there were really a way to watch some
of this stuff.

~~~
eatonphil
Youtube does have a ton of the cartoons from the 90s.

~~~
joe5150
Yes, but it's very hit and miss, they tend to leave a lot to be desired re
quality, a lot of them are mirror-imaged to get around automatic copyright
detection, or the sound is bad, or...and so on.

~~~
userbinator
Don't forget that at the time, HDTV was almost non-existent, and VHS tape at
~240p resolution was the most common recording medium.

~~~
joe5150
Yeah, understood, but what I mean is that I don't want to watch 17 year old
bootleg tapes that random people have uploaded to YouTube, I want Viacom or
somebody to actually put this content online in whatever is the best quality
they have.

------
par
The accuracy here is frightening!

------
cryoshon
Is there a way to tell exactly what you are watching at any given time?

~~~
TrevorJ
The title's down towards the bottom of the interface

------
sreyaNotfilc
Holy Cow!

Life Stinks Trailer! I thought I was the only who remembered that movie!

------
azinman2
Gets to loading 99% and stops there for me.

~~~
linker3000
You lucky, lucky person. 74% for me.

------
markbnj
This is awesome. Great work.

------
pyrocat
How does this even work?

------
tomphoolery
that tube glow thing is awesome!

------
matdrewin
Impressive.

------
TickleMeHellNo
Flipped through channels, saw a Wallflowers music video, stopped.

Same thing happened 18 years ago. Nice to relive that.

